# Joy is growing fast



## Gorman Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

She is about 3 weeks old and growing very fast


 
Her favorite place for a nap is the hay bin in the barn. Last year the boy twins did the same thing..


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 15, 2017)

She is very sweet looking!  Are you keeping her?


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> She is very sweet looking!  Are you keeping her?



Yep she's staying...I had just lost a dear friend (only 46 years old) a couple days before she was born I was so in the dumps about it, then I saw her born and so I named her Joy because she helped snap me out of my funk.


----------

